# Photoshoots - Ever Done One?



## AmazingAmy (Dec 27, 2010)

Has anyone here ever posed for a professional portrait session or photo shoot?

Lately Ive been obsessed with checking out the Plus Size Pay Site board and admiring how glamorous, confident and creative the ladies and photography are on there. I know its their job, but I imagine it must be so much fun to do a one-off session to have as a keepsake! Ive got friends on Facebook who have done them, but Im wondering what the experience is like as a BBW?

Ive been scouring Google for BBW photographers who specialise in photographing the bigger form (and subsequently appreciate and understand it), but what are peoples experiences with going in front of the camera specifically to show off their figure and get an honest, fun portrayal of themselves? I regarded myself as pretty relaxed until I started considering a photo shoot, so what did it do for your confidence before and after?

My reason for asking is that I want to make a serious effort in the dating scene by investing in some portraits of myself that arent taken in my room with a digital camera! Dating websites are full of MySpace-style poses in bathrooms and poorly lit bedrooms, and I want to psyche myself up to trying something special. 

Please someone give me their thoughts on this, and if youre a photographer, itd be great to hear from you too!


----------



## penguin (Dec 27, 2010)

I haven't had a professional shoot done, but when I was 21 I asked a friend of mine to take arty nudes of me. I wanted to have nice photos of my body, so that I could always look back on them and think I looked great. I was a BBW then, and while they're not professional, they're great.


----------



## bonified (Dec 27, 2010)

I got hair + makeup & a professional shoot + 2 prints, as a birthday present from my gym after losing over 100 kilos. They turned out nice, but they have that staged posery look. 

For dating sites, I dunno, for me personally the candid snap shot that shows the light in the eyes garners maximum effect imo. You can't really tell from pics anyway what you're up for, til you get a dose of that live energy.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been in front of the camera and behind it. To me, it's way more fun to be behind a camera, and I would totally help out a fellow (ss)BBW out in taking some fun photos. Not saying it wasn't fun when I was in front  but just that I'm a total shutterbug and love snapping away. 

There is something very girly-feeling about the prep and the being in front of the camera. It kind of makes you feel very powerful... very admired. And it definitely helps you to take better photos, too 

If you can get it done, I'd say go for it! It's fun, a great experience, and could lead to even more confidence


----------



## Mishty (Dec 27, 2010)

I've had a healthy(?) obsession with the paysite board for years, I feel kinda creepy 'cause sometimes I like a models set/models style so much I almost feel stalkerish. lol I've taken a million photos of myself, and I've gotten pretty good with the timer, but without a tripod I look kinda,well, weird from most angles. There was a time I thought how awesome and fun a model had it. Dressing up and dolling around, but to be honest only about twice a year is fun for me, then it's just work trying to look good. lol 

I was surprised at the amount of models that take their own photos using remotes and tripods. a skill I may learn soon, for shits and giggles. 

BBW photoshoot....
I've wondered about this for a while, I've had a really close friend take some incredible and sexy photos sets for me with her Canon Rebel, and her "photo stuff". I loved the outcome(kinda)! I got my hair and makeup done, got to dress in tons of different stuff, was great fun. Well, the only problem is, she didn't know how to photograph fat. Certain angles, and views are our friend, most are not. And no matter the amount of great lighting and how many pixels I think that someone behind the lens needs to know a bigger form, or be a bigger form to really understand. There were 400 photos, and only around 20 I loved my body and my face. She tried to make me appear thinner, which wasn't what I was after......

Anywho, I think it's a great idea! I think people should take some pride in the online dating profiles, I know I should! :blush: This is a good idea Amylove. A very good idea in indeed.



Of course I'll need to see the product of any modeling you might do, for, um...reasons.


----------



## Tania (Dec 27, 2010)

They're fun and I'd totally recommend doing them, but as someone else has already advised, I wouldn't do them JUST for a dating site nor would I post ONLY staged/pro shots on a profile. I'd maybe mix in one or two, but candids - outside, while you're at play, anything to get you out of the bathroom/bedroom if that bothers you - really should be in there too. That gives people an idea of what you really look like and how you really live. 

I have a personal backlog of shoot ideas I want to explore for purely narcissistic reasons - I want to be the bulldog girl in the Depeche Mode Strangelove video, I need some really excellent location shots of my 1880 at-home gown, and it's time for some new corset photos.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 27, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> ...Please someone give me their thoughts on this, and if you’re a photographer, it’d be great to hear from you too!



Here's what I can say based on my experience with numerous BBW photo shoots for Dimensions and BBW Magazine, as well as running Digital Camera Magazine:

- Doing good BBW photography can be tricky because both models and photographers are often self-conscious. So calming down and doing the whole shoot in a businesslike manner is important.

- I'd actually stay away from professional studios and such. The worst submissions we used to get for Dimensions Magazine were usually all the professional glamour shots. Most non-FA photographers are utterly unable to capture the natural beauty of a fat woman because they simply don't see it.

- Be cautious about offers from over-eager FA wannabe photographers. Being thrilled with fat women and having a $99 digicam does not good photography make. The second-worst types of submissions were usually those from proud boyfriends who, sadly, had no clue about photography.

- Be imaginative with poses, and shoot many different poses. We often got submissions with 50 variations of the same two or three poses. No good.

- Decide what and how much you want to portray, and communicate that clearly. The photographer can then pose you within those guidelines. But also be openminded about additional ideas. You can always say no.

- Use BBW photography you really like as guidelines. You don't need to copy, but learning from others is always good. For true excellence and a never-ending fountain of great poses and new ideas, there's no one quite like Cat (see catay.com). 

- Be mindful of basics: No unneeded clutter in the background, nothing that you don't want in the picture. Sure, you can always photoshop it out, but it's much easier to get the stuff out of the way beforehand.

- Light. Lots of it. Without light, it's hard to do good photography. And no, that doesn't just mean bright sunshine or a super-strong flash.

- Don't get discouraged. Sometimes, pics from a shoot are almost all great. Other times, they're all awful. No telling. And it's not always the camera; some of the best pics I've seen came from modest hardware, and some stuff shot with megabuck professional equipment was no good.

All that said, being relaxed and yourself is the most important part.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 27, 2010)

I know that I personally do not think paysite photos when I think of Great Pictures Taken Of Women Who Are Fat. That's not at all about anything being ' wrong ' with the photos, just that I don't usually connect any dots between ' normal ' flattering photos of a person with what is sexually driven, and the photos, overall, are speaking a very particular language.

So, I guess I would suggest just finding a photographer whose works you are drawn to. If they are that good, they will most likely know how to work with you. You are fat...you are not from another planet. Think about what _you_ want to say with the photos. Ask around, and maybe even contact places like photography schools. 

Remember, not from another planet.


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 27, 2010)

As a professional photographer may I suggest the following points in addition to the great points Conrad made.
Firstly when contacting ( cold calling) photographers be VERY specific about the basics of what you are looking for. You will know instantly by the tone of the photographers voice if he or she would be into portraying the ample figure positively. It has sadly been my experience that a good many photographers hold distain for the larger figure and that WILL show in the finished product.
Next clip from magazines or print the type of photographs you admire and schedule meetings with the photographers whom you "click" with. In those meetings you will be able to determine that photographers style from their portfolio's. If you feel that their style compliments your personal style you will have the images at the ready to effectively plan your photo shoot in consultation with your photographic artist. Keep in mind the architecture from European photo shoots may not match what is in your location, but together you may be able to get the same feel by scouting around your community for locations that will evoke the same emotions. Also your photographer may have "sets" that may work for the type of photo shoot you may want.
I would also suggest that you incorporate your hobbies into your photo shoot. Some of the best photographs I have done are those that show the personality of the subject. If you ride a horse, do photographs with your animal in the barn, the pasture, the forest and so on. If your into music pictures on or around your piano, with your guitar or whatever the instrument may be. People who ride motorbikes with their prized bikes, those that farm in and around the farm yard or in the field, gardeners in their garden..etc. By doing a more lifestyle portrait you will feel more relaxed with your photographer and the pictures will most likely be more satisfying to you.
Lastly when and if you are doing nudes, you must check out the photographer thoroughly! When I was working on my show of nudes of people from babies to Grandma's to show the beauty of the human body at any age, shape, size or form I assured my clients that their identity would never be shown unless I was given express permission to do so. Many of the shots were of the body only, using only profiles or back shots, or with props that assisted in hiding the identity of the model. If someone changed their mind after viewing the images, or talking to a spouse or other family member as much as it pained me the negatives were destroyed in front of them so they knew that I would not use the images against their wishes. It is more difficult to do so in today's digital age, but I would discuss concerns with the potential artist to see if the rights can be purchased to your images so that they never show up somewhere public. We need to be careful in this day and age. I was never able to do my show, because I took a job running a youth centre that has a morals clause and therefore could lose my job to have the exhibit. Many of us have things such as this in our policy manuals at work, or may end up with a job that someday could be negatively impacted by these images being shown. So just a word of caution there.
It is an incredibly freeing experience. I did a series of self portrait nudes to explore my body and was able to exhibit some of them in art shows (winning some awards) using them and some of my writing in combination to further size acceptance to the public. I learned that despite the things I didn't like about my body, there were many beautiful aspects of my body and that others found beauty and strength in the photographs I created.

I wish you luck in finding the right person to do your images and in the journey to expressing yourself through photography!

Ruth


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 28, 2010)

penguin said:


> I haven't had a professional shoot done, but when I was 21 I asked a friend of mine to take arty nudes of me. I wanted to have nice photos of my body, so that I could always look back on them and think I looked great. I was a BBW then, and while they're not professional, they're great.



I think it'd be great if I had a close friend who was good with a camera, as I'd totally ask them instead of going to a professional, but unfortunately I'm the one who usually takes the pictures! I wouldn't mind at all if they were lower quality so long as I could just find _someone _in my cirlce to do them.




bonified said:


> I got hair + makeup & a professional shoot + 2 prints, as a birthday present from my gym after losing over 100 kilos. They turned out nice, but they have that staged posery look.
> 
> For dating sites, I dunno, for me personally the candid snap shot that shows the light in the eyes garners maximum effect imo. You can't really tell from pics anyway what you're up for, til you get a dose of that live energy.





Tania said:


> They're fun and I'd totally recommend doing them, but as someone else has already advised, I wouldn't do them JUST for a dating site nor would I post ONLY staged/pro shots on a profile. I'd maybe mix in one or two, but candids - outside, while you're at play, anything to get you out of the bathroom/bedroom if that bothers you - really should be in there too. That gives people an idea of what you really look like and how you really live.



One of the reasons I wanted to do a shoot is that there's aren't really any candid photos of me. I go on nights out and to gatherings with people snapping away, but as things have gone I'm always either just out of shot or holding the camera, haha. I don't mind this, but it has made me resort to the self-taken photos that I don't particular like. But, both of you are right, it does always look good when dating profiles have a mixture of professional and candid shots, so I'm going to take advantage of New Year's Eve and get some portrait/full bodied shots of me socialising and dancing! I'm sure my sister or friend will help me out if I ask.




CarlaSixx said:


> I've been in front of the camera and behind it. To me, it's way more fun to be behind a camera, and I would totally help out a fellow (ss)BBW out in taking some fun photos. Not saying it wasn't fun when I was in front, but just that I'm a total shutterbug and love snapping away.
> 
> There is something very girly-feeling about the prep and the being in front of the camera. It kind of makes you feel very powerful... very admired. And it definitely helps you to take better photos, too
> 
> If you can get it done, I'd say go for it! It's fun, a great experience, and could lead to even more confidence.



Ditto, Amanda, I really like to be behind the lens too! For most of the trips I've been on with friends and family I've always taken charge of the camera because I love to work with getting great angles/lighting/expressions and such. Giving direction is fun, and I've got used to it, but I'm totally flumoxed at the idea of taking it! :shocked: I try and emulate what I always want to see in my subjects, but I can appreciate it's hard to be smiley, confident and photogenic sometimes! I plan to put on a brave face for this though. I'm seriously looking forward to the prep part too.




Mishty said:


> I've had a healthy(?) obsession with the paysite board for years, I feel kinda creepy 'cause sometimes I like a models set/models style so much I almost feel stalkerish. lol I've taken a million photos of myself, and I've gotten pretty good with the timer, but without a tripod I look kinda,well, weird from most angles. There was a time I thought how awesome and fun a model had it. Dressing up and dolling around, but to be honest only about twice a year is fun for me, then it's just work trying to look good. lol
> 
> I was surprised at the amount of models that take their own photos using remotes and tripods. a skill I may learn soon, for shits and giggles.
> 
> ...



I'm a bit obsessed with them too! I absolutely adore Beccabae - I want to _be_ her!

I agree with you, the dolling up and prancing about looks so much freaking fun, but I bet it gets tiring after about the third time... I checked out the BigCuties site and saw that their regulars are expected to provide three sets a month on target, and the very thought made me want to ditch the Veet and not wash my hair for a week, lol. Kudos to those girls for coming up with all of their shoot and costume ideas! I wish I had a good DSLR with all the tripodes and shit, as I'd definitely try and learn to do it myself as well - but I've got _no where_ in my current house to take portraits that won't have a distracting background. My parents _love _dark, hectic patterns. :doh:

And duh, of course you'll see them, woman! I love flashing the cash for Dims members!!




Webmaster said:


> Here's what I can say based on my experience with numerous BBW photo shoots for Dimensions and BBW Magazine, as well as running Digital Camera Magazine:
> 
> - Doing good BBW photography can be tricky because both models and photographers are often self-conscious. So calming down and doing the whole shoot in a businesslike manner is important.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for that site! I was thinking of collecting some material together to take to whoever might photograph me. The pointers about multiple posing have also been useful. 

The differences between FA and none-FA photographers is one of the reasons I wanted to talk about the whole thing here first... my local area is full of excellent photographers with extensive portfolios of just about everything, but at the end of the day I can't imagine any of them having delt with a pluz-sized subject beyond a grandmother posing in a chair with a run-of-the-mill smile. I've got choice, but none that's really right for me. However, where the hell do you find a photographer of BBWs?! I live in the West Midlands in the UK, and Google is just coming up with model agencies in London that I don't think would help me unless I worked for them. I was tempted to find an amateur FA with a camera... but you're right, I should be careful about that.




mossystate said:


> I know that I personally do not think paysite photos when I think of Great Pictures Taken Of Women Who Are Fat. That's not at all about anything being ' wrong ' with the photos, just that I don't usually connect any dots between ' normal ' flattering photos of a person with what is sexually driven, and the photos, overall, are speaking a very particular language.
> 
> So, I guess I would suggest just finding a photographer whose works you are drawn to. If they are that good, they will most likely know how to work with you. You are fat...you are not from another planet. Think about what _you_ want to say with the photos. Ask around, and maybe even contact places like photography schools.
> 
> Remember, not from another planet.



I'd be happy with a 'regular' photographer as I know most have photographed more than just slim, young girls, Mossy, but when I _do _think about what I want it's partly to be posing in front of someone who appreciates fat in the same way an FA or fellow fatty might.  I imagine most photographers enjoy shooting any subject so long as they can use their expertise, but since I'm not too familiar with what makes a good pose, I'd rather have someone whose asked a big girl to stand this or that way before, knowing it'll accentuate something good. I totally agree with what you say about us not being from another planet, but I can't stop thinking it'd feel akin to getting naked in front of a none-FA: they just wouldn't _get _it the same. 

Also, I'm more focused on clothed shots in pretty outfits with nice hair and daylight streaming over me! It was the pin-up style Pay Site models that really caught my eye, especially the ones emulating a mixture of sexy and playful innocence. If I put up anything more riseque on a dating site I know I'll get a lot of takers but not many keepers. 




Ruffie said:


> As a professional photographer may I suggest the following points in addition to the great points Conrad made.
> Firstly when contacting ( cold calling) photographers be VERY specific about the basics of what you are looking for. You will know instantly by the tone of the photographers voice if he or she would be into portraying the ample figure positively. It has sadly been my experience that a good many photographers hold distain for the larger figure and that WILL show in the finished product.
> Next clip from magazines or print the type of photographs you admire and schedule meetings with the photographers whom you "click" with. In those meetings you will be able to determine that photographers style from their portfolio's. If you feel that their style compliments your personal style you will have the images at the ready to effectively plan your photo shoot in consultation with your photographic artist. Keep in mind the architecture from European photo shoots may not match what is in your location, but together you may be able to get the same feel by scouting around your community for locations that will evoke the same emotions. Also your photographer may have "sets" that may work for the type of photo shoot you may want.
> I would also suggest that you incorporate your hobbies into your photo shoot. Some of the best photographs I have done are those that show the personality of the subject. If you ride a horse, do photographs with your animal in the barn, the pasture, the forest and so on. If your into music pictures on or around your piano, with your guitar or whatever the instrument may be. People who ride motorbikes with their prized bikes, those that farm in and around the farm yard or in the field, gardeners in their garden..etc. By doing a more lifestyle portrait you will feel more relaxed with your photographer and the pictures will most likely be more satisfying to you.
> ...



This is great Ruth, thank you so much. Asserting myself with the photographer will probably get my better results than basing my choices on their experience with plus-size subjects, so I'll have a think about what I want to articulate to them in regards to my needs. Perhaps explaining the whole fat angle might do them a favour too! I also love the idea of incorporating lifestyle and hobbies into the pictures!  I like to write, so I'm seeing shots of me sat at a window doing that. :blush:

And thank you for pointing out the idea of buying the rights to them... I'm not sure if I'll be doing anything too flashy, but I'll be sure to ask about it.


Thank you so much for these awesome responses, guys; I didn't expect such a lot of pointers!


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 30, 2010)

Sort-of related, but more because I am curious...Amy, did you sign up for that Fat Project thing Paquito posted about on the main board?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 30, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Sort-of related, but more because I am curious...Amy, did you sign up for that Fat Project thing Paquito posted about on the main board?



I did, and was really enthusiastic about it, but the lady only asked me my location then stopped responding. I said I was happy to travel, too.  Did you hear anymore?


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 30, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I did, and was really enthusiastic about it, but the lady only asked me my location then stopped responding. I said I was happy to travel, too.  Did you hear anymore?



Yeah, she told me (via email) at the beginning of Dec that she was going to be sorting out a location in the new year then would get back to everyone...she was aiming to do the ones in London first then branch out. All photos to be completed by May. She's not the speediest at replying - maybe try her again?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 30, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Yeah, she told me (via email) at the beginning of Dec that she was going to be sorting out a location in the new year then would get back to everyone...she was aiming to do the ones in London first then branch out. All photos to be completed by May. She's not the speediest at replying - maybe try her again?



I might do, but think I'll give her a chance to get back to me first. She may be inundated with volunteers! Thanks though, Ginge.


----------



## MeltzNyoMouf (Jun 9, 2011)

Photoshoots can be fun! I once modeled for a webmaster was a general in the army. That was an interesting experience because his shooting style was "very general like".


----------



## Pitch (Jun 16, 2011)

Nope, I fear cameras. But more and more lately? I'd really like to.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 16, 2011)

My friend and I are saving up to do a pin-up session! She said they do your make-up, dress you and have awesome props. Cant wait!!


----------



## VeronicaVaughn (Jun 20, 2011)

I really do love doing photoshoots. At first, I was a bit shit about posing, etc but I really try to just have fun with it. I'm always really keen to see the outcome of the photos anyhow!


----------



## ladle (Jun 20, 2011)

Free photoshoots by an Amateur Photographer 
(Airfares to New Zealand NOT included)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 20, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> My friend and I are saving up to do a pin-up session! She said they do your make-up, dress you and have awesome props. Cant wait!!



I've done makeup for one of those  Indeed a lot of fun and worth saving for. It's very laidback and comfortable. And they always make everyone look sexy. It's great!


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 21, 2011)

ladle said:


> Free photoshoots by an Amateur Photographer
> (Airfares to New Zealand NOT included)



care to have a 2nd shooter?


----------



## fluffyandcute (Jun 23, 2011)

I think that would be so much fun! Never had a photo shoot before tho!


----------



## Jes (Jun 23, 2011)

ladle said:


> Free photoshoots by an Amateur Photographer
> (Airfares to New Zealand NOT included)



What? A guy making an unsolicited offer to take photos of a fat woman who is actually looking for a professional? No! I've never seen that before!


----------



## Philippe-Louis Martin (Jun 23, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> Here's what I can say based on my experience with numerous BBW photo shoots for Dimensions and BBW Magazine, as well as running Digital Camera Magazine:
> 
> - Doing good BBW photography can be tricky because both models and photographers are often self-conscious. So calming down and doing the whole shoot in a businesslike manner is important.
> 
> ...



AND BE THE SAME IN VIDEO !!!!!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jun 23, 2011)

Before we got married my husband asked for a few nice photos of me in some lingerie and some in the nude.It was always something that I wanted since I gained and am so happy that I had them done.He was the photographer and we spent 3 evenings doing them.Something that isn't shared,except just the two of us.


----------



## ladle (Jun 23, 2011)

Jes said:


> What? A guy making an unsolicited offer to take photos of a fat woman who is actually looking for a professional? No! I've never seen that before!



I'm guessing from the undertone there that I'm a sexual deviant with no photography experience....oh well..


----------



## ladle (Jun 23, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> care to have a 2nd shooter?



I'm pretty sure it would be me who'd have to play 2nd shooter to you!


----------



## Jes (Jun 24, 2011)

ladle said:


> I'm guessing from the undertone there that I'm a sexual deviant with no photography experience....oh well..



I can't speak about the level of photography skills.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 24, 2011)

i've done photoshoots, but not commercial photo shoots. mostly they've been fine art photos and they are a whole different animal. you get treated with a lot of respect and honor. being fat doesn't matter because no one is trying to shoot you as a sex object but as a thing of beauty no matter your size. the whole aura makes everything easy and confidence building. if anyone wants to try it i suggest that you pose for a fine arts photographer for several reasons. one being that you'll probably be happier with the outcome because BBW photographers concentrate too much on how fat a woman is an tend to be very amateurish and not very creative. i think for the average BBW its more important to be beautiful than fat. so you can't beat someone who really uses her/his eyes exclusively for understanding beauty no matter what form it takes or where it comes from. its not rocket science. it doesn't take an FA. it takes a truly talented individual, just like with anything else, to create something really wonderful.

another suggestion: get a camera with digital remote. a timer probably goes to fast for most fat women. take your own pix and be totally in control of the content.its a whole lot of fun. i managed to take a lot of myself and i really enjoyed the experience. here are a few of the ones i made of myself, just to give you an idea of what you can do. 

View attachment l_a35f080ef6d7ad2d74a0af2875459dbf.jpg


View attachment l_e7a6f7f21d9b4af4adb0b1c4ac05baa5.jpg


View attachment 6411_1200143002535_1197341866_30589043_2569306_s.jpg


----------



## ladle (Jun 24, 2011)

Jes said:


> I can't speak about the level of photography skills.



So I'm just a sexual deviant?


----------

